# Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1660 Super Gaming OC



## W1zzard (Oct 29, 2019)

Gigabyte designed an upscale-looking GeForce GTX 1660 Super using a heavy heatsink and triple fans with idle fan-stop to boot. It also comes with the largest factory overclock and largest power limit increase of all the GTX 1660 Super cards we've tested today.

*Show full review*


----------



## jabbadap (Oct 29, 2019)

Page 4 has some other 1660S video outputs mentioned, this one has no DVI. Great card no doubt, but I still prefer the short ones on this power level of cards.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Oct 29, 2019)

see this is more like it, 260 bucks, but I feel that atm we should get more performance per dollar tbh


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 29, 2019)

jabbadap said:


> Page 4 has some other 1660S video outputs mentioned, this one has no DVI. Great card no doubt, but I still prefer the short ones on this power level of cards.


Fixed


----------



## TigerF15 (Jan 22, 2020)

Is there are diffrance between 3 fans variant and 2 fans variant in case of Circuit board ?


----------

